# FOG colour?



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

Hey guys i was just wondering (this is kinda a novice kinda question i know) but can you change the colour of your fog with say food colouring? (yes colour with a C.O.L.O.U.R! yes canada we spell it different! I AM CANADIAN! lol that had nothing to do with this thread but you guys get the drift) So if you can help me out....HELP!


----------



## sgtdrpepper (Aug 26, 2005)

I bought a cheap strobe from wal mart that has a few color(COLOUR) films and was planing on running this with fog around. I will also have a blue flood in the cemetery which should have low fog(hopfuly). I have seen pics with both blue and green floods and they look great. I too am a novice so I just decied to pick up a few different color floods and if it does not look that great on the test run I will try something different.


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Everything I've ever read about fog machines has said that you can't get colored fog from colored fog juice. I think the only way to do it is to light it that color, like Sgtdrpepper was saying.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

You can't color it, but you can scent it. The bottom line is that it's a really bad idea to tamper with fog fluid in ANY way. It can alter the way the fluid burns and release carcinogens. Colour it with lights.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

I wired up four 20 degree blue ultra bright L.E.D.s and mounted them to the output spout on my fog vortex chiller (homemade, of course). The effect is startlingly bright blue fog for about 3 or 4 feet out. Looks very cool coming out of the bushes.


----------



## stretchnuts (Oct 17, 2006)

dont do it ilost a fogger doing that and the effects sucked everything ive researched about foggers say don't do it either


----------

